# Female Betta Aggression



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi!

I have had my betta fish for more than 6 months now, and she's the picture of health. Her name is Folly. I recently got a 14 gallon tank with a molly. I tried putting them together because I heared that a female betta could live peacefully if she had enough room in the tank. But she started flaring and becoming agressive to the molly. The molly also became an antaganizer (however you spell that...) but never lashed out. Why is this happening? Is there any way to fix this?

Here is a link of a short part of the fight: _*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJVltn7SY0M*_
Thanks for the help!! Peace~ :fish: :fish: :fish:
Alissa


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

All bettas have different personas. The molly isn't attacking because it really can't. It knows it will get mauled if it even turns around. Your betta may think it is a competitor or maybe it is just temporary and is just checking it out. I would watch them for about a week and if things don't get better, remove one of them.

Good luck.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks! So you think I should keep trying? I'll do that!!

Thanks for the Help! Peace~
Alissa


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Just keept trying  All fish have different personalities! It may be wondering how did that fish get in there and where is it. Just give it time to adjust and see how things go 

Pce out hommies


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

I would not leave them in there because they could get stressed and then die.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats a good idea. But neither of my fish apear stressed. If my betta starts to flare, I will separate them and try tommorow. But both appear well. Thanks for your concern, though.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

first thing is to be sure its a female and not a male. having only one fish with it can pose as a huge problem because if the betta doesnt stop it will relentlessly chase that one fish until it dies. if there are more than one other fish then it will spend its time chasing others off as well giving them time to recoup. my advise is if it persists seperate them.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! I have decided to separate them because after 3 or 4 trys (lasting about 7 minutes each), neither fish can get along. And I am mostly positive about Folly being female, that's what she was titled when I bought her and she has acted as a female all her life. She is usually not aggressive. And she is rather small for a male. She looks exactly like another female betta I used to have. But that is a good point, I will watch for that. 

Peace~
Alissa


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Folly sounds like a male short finned variant of bettas


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Really? How can you tell the difference? I always assumed she was female, because she looked female. What are the distinguishing features of male or female bettas?

_Peace~
Alissa_


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

She may be a plakat male (short finned male). Most males like veil tail, halfmoon, have very long finnage while females don't. BUT plakats are bettas where the female and the male both have short finnage and you can't trust most chain petstores. I know people who thought they have bought a female betta and then is ends up being a male. It's hard to tell but just post some pics for us and we can help  If she is "plump" she is probably a she because she has eggs inside her. If it is more slim and colorful and/or flares/builds bubble nests, it is likely a he. So it would really help if you could post some pics 

Good luck


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks! I'll do that! Here are the pics of "her":
Peace~
Alissa


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm sorry they're so blurry and dark. I put on the lights and tried to get the best shots.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

if there is a little white tube under her stomach it is a female, if no tube, then male. There have been a lot of short fin males in the petstores lately.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Folly looks more like a male. are u seeing the tube that mousey described?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I say it looks a lot like male but it could be a female....It's really a 50% against 50% kinda thing.

Peace out hommies


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

No, but I see a white dot. I see no lines what so ever. Great. So I have a male betta fish? Perfect!! This is so annoying! I wish I knew about this 6 months ago! Huh... oh well. Thanks for the help guys. Now I understand why she is so aggressive. I mean "he".  

Peace~ :fish: :fish: :fish: 
Alissa


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

the white dot is the little tube. therefore female.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Really? Yay!! But shat's been making her so aggressive? 

Peace~
Alissa


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Like I said, all bettas have different personas so even if it is a female, she can be agressive...
I personally like males much better becaus of their long, flowing, flashy fins and how they flare (and it's exiting to notice your male is building a bubblenest!) but I have been thinking about getting a female betta...Anyway, It's hard determaning if it is female or male so I will leave that up for you to decide what you want it to be. LOL. If it has a white spot though, it's definatly female!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks!! I understand now. And she definetly has the white dot.  This has helped so much!! Thanks guys!

Peace~ :fish: :fish: :fish:
Alissa


----------

